

Christchurch Post Earthquake and Now - disordinary
http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/news/christchurch-earthquake-2011/11241748/Christchurch-Before-and-after

======
disordinary
The earthquake in Christchurch, New Zealand in 2011 was one of the most
disruptive events to hit a developed country since WW2, effectively wiping out
New Zealand's second biggest city. This shows the progress on a few streets,
or lack thereof.

